
Webrtc app: two-way file transfer without the cloud. Please give feedback - ahomnky
https://seshi.io
======
gorodetsky
Out of curiosity, have you checked WebTorrent?

I've been playing with it recently and you could implement peer-to-peer file
transfers encrypted client-side with something like Stanford JS Crypto
library.

It seems like you have a bunch of console errors: missing CORS headers,
`clientXHRSignalingChannel.js:3 Uncaught TypeError: failureCB is not a
function` and a bunch more. It does generate a key but the receiving party
cannot download the file (probably because i cannot upload because of these
errors).

